
Elucify (YC W16) makes sure salespeople have most current customer contact info - apsec112
http://techcrunch.com/2016/03/01/elucify-wants-to-make-sure-salespeople-have-most-current-customer-contact-info/
======
greenyoda
This doesn't link to any URL.

~~~
dang
We Googled it and picked the most likely one.

